# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Conceptual model help - beginner

## Delythien

Hello.

I'm very new at creating databases, so I would need a little help from you guys to help me advance.

I've created a so called conceptual model for a problem I created. This is the problem:
- There will be a database of video games (similar to the one of Steam if someone is familiar with it). Each video game has 8 attributes; Title, Price, Rating (1-100), Operational System (Windows, Mac OS X, Linux), Category (Single-player, Multi-player, Co-op, MMO), Genre (Adventure, RPG, Strategy, FPS, Open World, Simulation, Sci-Fi, Survival, Action), Stock (determines how many copies of that game is in stock), Short description (2-3 lines of text describing the game).
- The user is a person not buying the game, but the one supervising the video game collection. Which means, the user is a so called admin which adds or removes games from the database.
- Every game can have multiple categories, operational systems they're supported on and genres. They must have at least one of each.
- This is what I created in Paint, it's just an idea of how it will look like in the end (after I write the program to make the database and so on): grpVm.png
- The user will be able to search for a specific game or a list of games depending on the search parameters.
- When the user finds a game he wants, he can click on it and it will get a drop-down menu where he'll be able to adjust the Stock of the article.
- The user can use the Edit field, where he can add new video games, remove them or change their stock.
- Assuming there's multiple users that can edit the database, they have their own unique username and password.

So this is the basic idea of what I pictured my problem. It's purely self-made, that's why it's so random.
But I got a little stuck at Conceptual model I made.

This is how it looks like:
ermodel.jpg

Then I sent my conceptual model to a professor I had at my University and he had a few comments on it, which I'd like to change. I would appreciate the help.
He said:
1.	Why are the three relations named the same way?
2.	Tables Operating System, Genre and Category aren't right. You wrote the values of the column instead.
3.	Shouldn't Game include attributes GenreID, OSID, ... through which it connects?
4.	What is the point of User/Game relation? If the user can edit any video game, USER should be a completely separate table, unrelated to the rest.
5.	What's the point of the colors you used?

So I'm trying to correct what I did wrong, but I need help doing that.
1.	I didn't realize that relations can't be named the same way. How else can I rename them or how else can I change my model for it to make sense?
2.	I realized what is wrong here. There's no point in having these columns as all I could make them return is either a True or False value, which is useless. What do you guys propose?
3.	Basically I understand what he meant, so adding the three attributes (GenreID, OSID and CategoryID) shouldn't be a problem.
4.	So what, I should basically just make a completely Entity without any connections?
5.	I realized I shouldn't use multiple colors, so I'll remove them.

----------


## SpywareDr

Please do not ask for assistance with homework assignments, projects or book reports for school college or university. Assume that your teacher, lecturer or instructor is also reading these forums.

----------

